# ANT und Verzeichnisstruktur kopieren



## Gast (28. Jul 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe sicherlich eine einfache Frage, aber ich konnte im ANT-Manuel nichts finden.

Ich habe ein Projekt in Eclipse und lasse per ANT die Javadateien kompilieren und in ein Build-Verzeichnis erstellen. Alles in Ordnung. Nun gibt es aber in meinem Projekt zum Beispiel propertie-Datei oder JPG's. Diese Dateien müsste ich jetzt noch in das Build-Verzeichnis per ANT kopieren, damit ich dann vom Build-Verzeichnis eine Jar erstellen lassen kann.

Wie kann ich das Kopieren umsetzen, ohne jede Datei einzeln benennen zu müssen? Okay ich kann einen Ordner von A nach B kopieren. Ich möchte aber mit ANT sagen: Gehe den kompletten src-Ordner durch und kopieren Dateien des TYP's jpg bzw. properties in das Build-Verzeichnis, aber mit der gleichen Ordnerstruktur ( Legen falls nicht vorhanden diese Struktur auch an.)

Weiss Jemand, wie man das umsetzt?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (28. Jul 2008)

http://ant.apache.org/manual/CoreTasks/copy.html

+ regex

tipp: in eclipse gibts ant auto-completion


----------



## Gast (28. Jul 2008)

Danke für Deine Hilfe. Etwas genauer schauen und siehe da, Ordner kopieren natürlich auch die innere Struktur.

Gruß


----------

